# Northeimer Trail und Touren



## Fido4281 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo!!

Wir sind eine kleine Gemeinschaft von Bikern, die im Raum Northeim und Umgebung unterwegs sind. Wieter, Plesse, Solling und Ahlsburg gehören zu unserem Zielgebiet. 

Auch Touren durch den Harz werden geplant und durchgeführt. 
Unsere Altersspanne ist von 20-50+ . 

Wir nutzen diese Seiten auch für Tourenankündigungen und Absprachen untereinander. Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen und kann sich hier einbringen und teilnehmen.

greetz & Ride hard 

FIDO


----------



## ge90nzo (10. Februar 2013)

Moin fido!


Wir drehen gleich spontan ne kleine City runde ;-)
Bist du dabei?


Liebe Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruecklicht9.1 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich darf nicht mehr raus. Ist schon dunkel.
 Und die City ist mir zu technisch. Zu viel Kopfsteinflaster und Bürgersteige.


----------



## Fido4281 (10. Februar 2013)

Nee.

Fahr Du man schön alleine zur Arbeit. 
Lass Dir das Bike nicht klauen!!! 

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## ge90nzo (10. Februar 2013)

Jungs! Jeder km zählt bis zur Mai runde !!! ;-)


----------



## Ruecklicht9.1 (10. Februar 2013)

:d


----------



## Fido4281 (10. Februar 2013)

Es zählt nicht nur jeder Kilometer. Auch jedes Kilo !! ;-) 

Und ich weiß wovon ich rede.  

Ich hoffe das es bald wieder losgehen kann. Aber 4 Wochen Wartezeit auf nen Termin bei Tox gilt es auch noch zu überbrücken. Naja und halt die noch fehlende Gabel. Aber es wird schon werden. !!


----------



## johnnyride (11. Februar 2013)

Ahoi! Johnny ist nun auch an Bord.


----------



## Fido4281 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo Alex. Willkommen in unserer Runde.


----------



## johnnyride (15. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub, ich hab die "Alpenglühn 2013"-Einladung irgendwie weggeklickt. Daher erstmal hier der Beitrag. Die Idee mit dem Wohnmobil-bike-roadtrip finde ich super. Zeitlich würde mir der zweite Termin zusagen, da ich am 14.09. bei einem Crosslauf angemeldet bin.  
Apropos biken: Im Harz findet auch dieses Jahr wieder der Harzer MTB Cup statt. Ich habe mir vorgenommen daran teilzunehmen, jemand auch dabei? Infos gibts hier: 
http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/

<


----------



## ge90nzo (15. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, vier Tage Alpen reichen mir dann im September ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruecklicht9.1 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich bin raus.

Aber ich frage mal Lance A. ob er mir mal n "Trainingsplan" erstellen kann.

Dann klappt es vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Fido4281 (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute. Was ist los??? Momentan läuft ja nicht viel zwecks fahren.!!

Vielleicht sollten wir mal wieder nen gemeinsamen Termin finden!!!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## johnnyride (30. Mai 2013)

+1! Gerne auch eine ausgiebige Tagestour im Harz o.ä.. Wieter geht aber auch in Ordnung. 

Gruß
johnny-die-ritzel


----------



## KillahKati (4. Juli 2013)

Jo Moin Leute!
Bin gerade frisch nach Northeim gezogen und suche Biker um hier die Wälder zu erkunden!
Gruß, Kati


----------



## Fido4281 (4. Juli 2013)

Dann erstmal herzlich Wilkommen in Northeim.
Der Wieter bietet eine große Möglichkeit sich mit dem MTB auszutoben. Weitere Möglichkeiten sind der Ritt zur Plesse oder durch die Ahlsburg bei Moringen!!

Wir fahren meistens am Wochenende ( Samstag Sonntag nach Absprache) und gelegentlich auch mal gegen Abend in der Woche. Es sollte definitiv Möglich sein Dich auf einigen Touren im Wieter mitzunehmen. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## johnnyride (4. Juli 2013)

Ahoi!
Gibts Neuigkeiten bzgl. evtl. Samstag? Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, bitte nicht wieder in der Nacht.

Gruß
johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fido4281 (4. Juli 2013)

Hi Alex!! So wie es aussieht standard Wieterrunde!! Denke das sollte für mich machbar sein. Weiß allerdings noch nicht wie es der Rest so sieht. Ansonsten auch gerne Plesse Runde oder oder oder !!!!

Ich melde mich morgen dann mit den letzten und endgültigen Fakten zurück.


----------



## johnnyride (4. Juli 2013)

Klingt gut. Wollten wir nicht auch mal eine Drei-Burgen-Tour starten?


----------



## KillahKati (4. Juli 2013)

Klingt ja schon mal alles ziemlich interessant!
Meldet euch mal wenn was geplant ist und ich hoffe ich hab dann auch zeit!
Weil meine nächsten zwei Samstage sind schon verplant...
Oder fahrt ihr auch mal in der Woche?


----------



## Fido4281 (4. Juli 2013)

Jaa das auch gerne mal. Aber nicht am Samstag, da ich noch leicht angeschlagen bin. 

So nach Rücksprache mit Markus die Details.
Starten 11.30 bei mir. Lockere Plesse Runde über Golfplatz und Magarete. ( Markus sagt spontan noch ob es bei ihm klappt) 
Das heißt wir beide auf alle Fälle. Den Rest schreibe ich morgen an.!!!
Es sei denn (Alex) Du könntest den Sonntag morgen anbieten. Wäre für alle wohl besser zu planen

Gruß


----------



## Fido4281 (4. Juli 2013)

So nun der endgültige Stand. Sonntag morgen Abfahrt 8.00 Rückkehr ca 12.30 !!
Plesserunde.

CYA


----------



## Fido4281 (8. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!!!

Wie sieht es bei euch am Donnerstag Abend aus?? Würde gerne ne Runde Wieter surfen, oder ne Runde Ahlsburg fahren!!!  Startzeit ab 16.30 !!
Die nächsten Möglichkeiten wären dann erst der 15 oder 17 Juli !!

Gruß


----------



## johnnyride (8. Juli 2013)

+1 für Donnerstag, Uhrzeit passt auch! Bis dato sollte ich wieder fit sein...


----------



## Fido4281 (8. Juli 2013)

Wir starten Donnerstag 16.00 !! Standart Wieterrunde !! 
Sind allerdings nur zu dritt.  @alex Das heißt sie zu das Du bis dahin wieder fit bist!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Fido4281 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo.
Mir ist heute in den Sinn gekommen, das wir evtl. mal die Harzer Wandernadel per Bike abfahren könnten.Das heißt natürlich mehrere Termine. Schaut euch das ganze doch auf der Internetseite einmal an und postet eure Meinung dazu. 

Gruß


----------



## johnnyride (12. Juli 2013)

+1 meinerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredo1893 (19. Dezember 2017)

Etwas ortsfremd melde ich mich hier einmal und hoffe ein paar Tipps aus eurem Revier zu erhalten. Ich werde zu Weihnachten bei meiner Schwiegermutter in Northeim sein. Aus meiner Zeit in Göttingen, kenne ich lediglich dort die traillastigen Touren. Nun die Frage an euch, ob ihr mir Tipps für Touren in NOM geben könnt? Bevorzug Singletrails bzw. so wenig wie möglich Waldautobahn – sprich tendenziell Enduro-Touren. Bevorzugen würde ich die Ecke in Richtung Osten (grob Richtung Wieterturm), da ich in diesen Bereich am einfachsten komme, ohne groß quer durch die Stadt zu müssen. Die absolute Krönung wären GPS-Daten, mit denen ich meinen Bolt füttern kann.

Würde mich riesig freuen. 2-3 Tage bei Schwiegermutter auf dem Sofa sind zu hart für mich ;-)


----------

